# **Tunerlifestyletv’s Night Sessions Car Show and Party! Houston 8-15-09



## Rollmodl (Dec 5, 2008)

Night Sessions is poised to become one of the largest local automotive lifestyle car shows in Houston featuring Asian, European, Exotics and more! The venue includes music, valuable raffle prizes, food, drinks and vendors. It is scheduled for three shows each year providing media and promotional opportunities for vendors and sponsors while spurring new interest and excitement in the import scene. 

_*Click on the flyer to view video promo*_




Music by Solvent Entertainment
Hosted by DJ Tito
Video Coverage by Tunerlifestyletv
Media Coverage by: S3 Magazine, RIX Magazine

_COMPETITORS AND VENDORS CLICK HERE TO REGISTER ONLINE_

Come out and show what Houston has to offer.


----------



## Rollmodl (Dec 5, 2008)

*Update:*

GrandPrixMotoring of Houston was just added as a vendor. They will bring out a few T-Rex Motorcycles and may be offering test drives. Click on the image to view their promo video.



Also check out Fabricated Motorsports Drift Event while your there.


----------

